# Figure 6 hog trap



## cornboy (Mar 29, 2015)

Has anyone on here tried this method of building a trap ? Simple enough to build .Looks like it will be one of the cheapest type to build.


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 29, 2015)

I built one last year.  I caught 10 hogs before they left the area.  I caught 3, 3, and 4 at one time.


----------



## cornboy (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for your response . How big did you make it ?


----------



## dick7.62 (Mar 30, 2015)

cornboy said:


> Thanks for your response . How big did you make it ?



I used 3 cattle panels with about 6 feet for the tail of the 6.
This left it a hair over 13 feet in diameter.  I used 5 posts and 2 trees.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Mar 30, 2015)

I have trapped eight hogs at once in mine. Very sturdy, transportable, and a continuous feed system. No scary slamming door. VERY easy to camoflauge when placed in thick areas. You can camp it up with zip ties and foliage and sticks so it is virtually invisible. Make sure to use tall panels. Hogs can and will climb out. Especially when the shooting begins. Shoot hogs at first daylight when set at night. This type of trap gives hogs room to run and slam their snouts against the panels. I have had several severely wounded hogs that had split snouts and crushed noses by the time I got to the trap. I don't mind killing hogs, but I also don't want to be inhumane to them. Don't give them a lot of time to figure out they're trapped.


----------



## Kawaliga (Mar 30, 2015)

Will somebody post a picture of the trap.


----------



## rosewood (Mar 31, 2015)

Just googled it.  Got several pics, that is a neat idea.  You use the springyness of the panels to reset after they push through.  I might have to give it a try.


----------



## Okie Hog (Apr 2, 2015)

> Will somebody post a picture of the trap.



This is a letter C trap.  A figure 6 trap has  one entrance.    


http://www.scoop.it/t/wild-pigs-fer...hog-trap-texas-a-m-agrilife-extension-service


----------

